# Decaimiento de nuestras tiendas de electrónica.



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2010)

En estos últimos 15 años, he notado que una buena parte de las tiendas de electrónica que habia por mi ciudad, han ido cerrando de forma paulatina y preocupante. 

Hablo de Madrid y sin ir mas lejos de Getafe, que a fecha de hoy, no queda mas que una de las cuatro de las que podíamos presumir. Es una pena que de forma rápida pueda bajar a la calle, para comprar en la tienda de la esquina una mínima resistencia que no encuentro por el cajón y que contaba con ella.

Yo no sé como estará este tema por otros lugares. No sé si esto ocurre por ahi, y si desgraciadamenre es así... que opinais.

Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

en españa yo veo muchas personas que directamente hacen el ppedido de componentes a travez de internet a empresas grandes... esa tendencia tal vez les saca participacion en el mercado a los comercios "de siempre"... esto solo lo digo por españa... ya que en mi pais no pasa estos... (somos del cuarto mundo)


----------



## octavio bc (Mar 31, 2010)

Posiblemente pasa tambien en mi pais, puesto que hay una empresa de electronica que a veces trata de acaparar al mercado .......puesto que es una franquicia...aunque en mi ciudad las electronicas son muy sencillas..y no te dan la informacion de lo que te vende...y me cuesta por q soy novato..


----------



## master2009 (Mar 31, 2010)

jajaj en mi caso estaria feliz que hubiera tiendas de electrinica donde sean fabricantes jajaj sono hay en el centro del pais y la parte norte pero con lo poco que encuentro en la basura y en solo 6 tiendas de electronica de las mas surtidas con eso hago todo pero si me preocupa no coseguir todo y tener que actuar o pedir las cosas al extranjero que es mas tardado que mal que mal


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 31, 2010)

master2009 dijo:


> jajaj en mi caso estaria feliz q hubiera tiendas de electrinica donde sean fabricantes jajaj sono hay en el centro del pais y la parte norte pero con lo poco q encuentro en la basura y en solo 6 tiendas de electronica de las mas surtidas con eso hago todo pero si me preocupa no coseguir todo y tener q actuar o pedir las cosas al extranjero q es mas tardado q mal q mal



buen aporte.. lamentable

eso me hace acordar...
en 4to año de lo que fue la tecnicatura de electrónica de mi secundaria fuimos a un evento en córdoba: olimpiadas de electrónica...
consistía en escuelas de todo el país (argentina) que llevaban sus futuros técnicos y se resolvían cálculos de circuitos electrónicos...
nosotros salimos 4tos en la competencia de treinta escuelas más o menos, entre las que habían escuelas aeronáuticas, tecnológicas y demás...
después de la competencia conocimos a los campeones: una escuela de jujuy(provincia norteña lejana a la capital de la nacion)...
según nos contaban los jujeños en su escuela no existen los protoboards... en su lugar usaban una madera con clavos como conectores y de alguna espectacular manera armaban circuitos de rf y todo....
en su el taller había una sola computadora... sin Internet... un osciloscopio viejísimo, y algunas fuentes de alimentación
y así y todo CAMPEONES NACIONALES
fue una de las lecciones mas valiosas y lindas que aprendí en mi corta vida...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 31, 2010)

En Colombia sucede algo similar, en poblaciones pequeñas e intermedias los locales de electrónica, si los hay, son escasos. Además, tienen un pobre surtido de componentes. 

Antes del internet, era muy común solicitar vía telefónica a la capital esos repuestos "difíciles" de encontrar. Ahora, conseguir un repuesto o componente es mucho más fácil, paginas como mercadolibre han fomentado el uso del internet como un medio para hacer negocios o intercambios.

Claro, todavía hay muchos que son reacios a comprar y ofrecer sus servicios por éste medio, pero poco a poco se irán adaptando al cambio.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 1, 2010)

de todas maneras sigue siendo mas práctico tener el típico local en tu ciudad que te saque de los famosos "apuros" no los parece?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2010)

hace años se vio aqui en argentina,muchos años.

la cosa es asi:
no vale la pena, no rinde, no da ganancias hacer como hace años:
tener un empleado para que venga uno y le pida:

me da 3 resistencias de 2,2K 1/4w
1 capacitor electrolitico de 100uF * 25v 
4 resistencias de ...
2 capacitores de ..
1 fusible
1 portafusible
2 transistores bc.....
........
.........
.......

y una lista de la gran siete que luego cuando el comerciante hace la cuenta es:

0,007 $ +
0,02 $
0,21 $ +
.
.

.
. total: 5,7 $ 

tira todo a la mierda y pone una verduleria !!!!!!!!!!!!
no le paga el sueldo, y si cobra carisimo es un ladron.

LO QUE HAY QUE HACER es ir haciendose el stock.
asi, por curiosidad contactense con :
www.electrocompo ...
www.dimexar.com.ar......
etc

y pidanles cuales son las condiciones de por mayor , mientan un poco , digan que son armadores, que hacen placas que estan necesitando unas cosas.
algunso les diran que la compra minima es 50 U$ o algo asi, o que los compo van de tal cantidad.

en fin, yo siempre arme paquetes:
100......BC547
100......BC 557
400 1n4007
resistencias de a 1000 o si me fraccionan de a 200 
integrados de a 20 por ejemplo 

pregunten precio asi y comparen.
al principio las compras seran de unos $$ pero se hacen de un stock que luego les permite trabajarsin moverse de sus casas.

solo para algunas cosas tendran que conseguir , o sea salir a buscar.


ahora si esto no lo pueden hacer por x motivo......y si.......es asi la cosa.
lso tiempos cambian.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 2, 2010)

En mi tierra, las tiendas de electronica para poder sobrevivir tienen que diversificarse, y vender otros productos a parte de los componentes.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> En mi tierra, las tiendas de electronica para poder sobrevivir tienen que diversificarse, y vender otros productos a parte de los componentes.



totalmente.. es común ver negocios de electrónica con especialización en dj's, reparaciones, audio en gral y hasta computación


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

Dos Causas:

1.- Internet.

2.- Falsificación.

Al punto de que aquí en México, ya se dedican más al producto terminado que a la venta de componentes. Obligando a los que buscan de calidad (Me incluyo) a pedir al extranjero sus preciadas piezas semiconductoras.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 2, 2010)

Precisamente ...ese es uno de los problemas que atañen a estos negocios.

La calle Varquillo en Madrid fué " La Calle BroadWay" de los consumibles de electrónica a nivel nacional y ahora es como dice *Pablofunes90*, solo venden HI-FI, Bafles. etc,  etc........ y como mucho un conector RCA y a precios desorbitados.

Yo pienso, que todo esto biene por la oferta y la demanda. Antes aquí en España despues del colegio, elegias Universidad, Bachillerato o F.P. (Formación Profesional) En F.P. se encontraba la rama de Electrónica. Ahora ahi un montón de módulos de diversas especialidades que multiplican aún mas el interes de los estudiantes.

Pero lo que mas a distanciado a los estudiantes de la electrónica....( bajo mi humilde criterio ) ha sido la Informática. Al igual que a eclipsado al diseño Gráfico, a la composición musical........etc...etc...etc.

Que la universidad mantenga una unidad y que el afán por disfrutar de esta fracción de la Ciencia, que es la *Electrónica*, haga de la curiosidad una gran aliada.

Saludos.


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la cosa es asi:
> no vale la pena, no rinde, no da ganancias hacer como hace años:
> tener un empleado para que venga uno y le pida:
> 
> ...



     


el caso es que es verdad cuando voy a la tienda de electronica no me gasto mas de 8 euros . si ir mas lejos el otro dia me lleve una bolsa con muchaaaaaaas cosas por 5 euros


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Dos Causas:
> 
> 1.- Internet.
> 
> ...


 
no tacatocom.
una vez ezevalla puso algo de que la electronica es un comoditie .
y explico el tema.
y es asi.
a vos y a lso demas les gusta la electronica, pero a los demas millones de personas LES IMPORTA UN HUEVO , entonces como de china y otros paises llega DE TODO ES inutil querer armar.

compras un MP4 por monedas, compras un timer de 220v digital o mecanico por monedas , compras muchisimas cosas que te dan solucion a casi todo Y YA HECHO .
es por eso que las tiendas de componentes mutaron y se comvirtieron en tiendas de productos elaborados.

encima de que , como ya se dijo los componentes valen muy poco ADEMAS DE ESO ya existe una variedad dde productos terminados que tambien valen ...nada.
no me pondre a hacer una lista d ecosas:
computacion, audio, telefonia, alarmas, hogar, etc, etc...
que rubro nos queda por hacer ???
si es comercialmente viable ya alguno lo fabrica y distribuye.

ahhhhh....que tema.
a mi me encanta, pero ........
ginecologia tendria que haber estudiado.
o control mental.
pero elegi esta,


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no tacatocom.
> una vez ezevalla puso algo de que la electronica es un comoditie .
> y explico el tema.
> y es asi.
> ...



estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en lo de estudiar ginecología
en esos caso prefiero ensuciarme las manos con percloruro


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 2, 2010)

fernado cuanto te cobran las 1000 resistencias estoy interesado


----------



## eserock (Abr 2, 2010)

Al igual que fernando yo he ido realizando mi stock de componentes almenos los de uso general, es comun que te pase que donde comprabas x componente, ha desaparecido y empiezas con el calvario de buscar otro lugar, teniendo stock por lo menos ganas tiempo en lo que encuentras otro  sitio, casi en todos  los paises ha sucedido eso  las tiendas y tienditas de electronica perecen por  tener poco mercado y  las ventas muy bajas, la mayoria muta a  custiones de informatica y de audio, y el mercado de componentes cada dia es  mas escaso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no tacatocom.
> una vez ezevalla puso algo de que la electronica es un comoditie .
> y explico el tema.
> y es asi.
> *a vos y a lso demas les gusta la electronica, pero a los demas millones de personas LES IMPORTA UN HUEVO* , entonces como de china y otros paises llega DE TODO ES inutil querer armar.



GENIAL la explicación!!!!
Fernandob...sos un maestro!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2010)

Pues... Dado el caso, deberíamos de estar contentos por las pocos surtidores de componentes electrónicos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## rash (Abr 3, 2010)

Pues yo para poder comprar un componente tengo que desplazarme más de 200 Km, lo que significa en gasto de gasolina y comida... así que pido por internet.... y es verdad que antes en la capital existian un montón de tiendas, ahora sólo quedan tres...
pero una cosa... por internet compro 100 led de alta luminosidad por 4 € (gastos de envío incluidos).... estos mismos led en la tienda de la capital superan los 40 € más gasolina y desplazamiento...
Los chinos están haciendo mucho daño a nivel mundial... dentro de unos añitos ya veremos..... 
saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 3, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> a vos y a lso demas les gusta la electronica, pero a los demas millones de personas LES IMPORTA UN HUEVO , entonces como de china y otros paises llega DE TODO ES inutil querer armar.



en eso tienes razón la gente solo se acuerda de la electrónica cuando se les rompe algo y quieren que se lo arreglen.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2010)

En Barcelona existia la calle Sepulvera donde existia una tienda de electronica en cada piso actualmente solo queda una.

Lo divertido del caso es que despues surgieron tiendas de informatica, muchas, mas de 20 pero muchas ya han cerrado y no por la crisis sino por la $GAE ya que vi como descendian los clientes ya en el 2008.


Aunque no tengo problemas de material, los tengo casi en la esquina, ya no es rentable la reparacion o resulta imposible encontrar las piezas a precios adecuados..

Como explicas a un cliente el coste de reparacion de una videocamara de poco mas 300€ si solo para desmontarla tardas...ufff y con el peligro que entraña.

El estudio de la informática no a substituido a la electronica, en españa poca gente quiere estudiar informatica por la precariedad y bajos salarios que se pagan, muchos optan por "carreras" tipo policia o directamente funcionario de lo que sea, sueldo seguro y pocos problemas.

Además la electrónica requiere esfuerzo aunque sea en plan amateur y nuestros jóvenes el máximo esfuerzo es darle al power del PS3 o la WII (Nombres cortitos para que logren retenerlos).

Fijaos el numero de pos de España es muy reducido, casi anectotico comparado con sudamerica que en teoria dicen estar en el tercer mundo, me entristece mucho ver la poca presencia española en temas tecnicos.
Fijaos que hay seminarios que se realizan en sudamerica y principalmente en mexico y no en españa, eso indica el nivel de cada pais.

Pero a mi me sigue apasionando la electronica


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Fijaos el numero de pos de España es muy reducido, casi anectotico comparado con sudamerica que en teoria dicen estar en el tercer mundo, me entristece mucho ver la poca presencia española en temas tecnicos.
> Fijaos que hay seminarios que se realizan en sudamerica y principalmente en mexico y no en españa, eso indica el nivel de cada pais.
> 
> Pero a mi me sigue apasionando la electronica



¿En España no hacen ese tipo de conferencias? 
Se supone que están técnicamente más estables socio-economicamente... Debería de haber muchos, sobre Hardware de pc, software...

Vaya, que raro es el mundo.


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

hay seminarios, pero de forma extrcurricular de modding, y cosas asi...


----------



## eserock (Abr 5, 2010)

Tiopepe en esto tienes toda la razon recientemente unos  amigo españoles me contactaron porque no podian con el diseño de un equipo de RF, no tienen problemas en cuanto a conseguir componentes, pero si los tenian  para determinar los valores optimos y tipos de componentes me señalaban que es porque  no tienen  idea de calcular  bobinas por ejemplo y menos determinar de que valor debe ser. Pero yo creo que esto es porque las necesidades de conocimientos son diferentes, En Mexico por ejemplo encontrar bobinas simplemente nadie las hace por que casi nadie se dedica a diseñar o ensamblar equipo pero si llegamos a requerir de una pues la calculamos y la hacemos  aunque sea de forma manual.


----------

